# Michigan Herf



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

All right Gents - after numerous PM's to a fellow BOTL Sandeep (DJangos), we've decided to set up a Michigan herf in Ann Arbor. The details are as follows:

When: Sunday July 24th @ 1pm

Where: La Casa de La Habana @ 3780 Jackson Rd., Ann Arbor MI

How long: ????

All fellow BOTL's are welcome, the more the better. We're just looking to put some names with faces, have some good sticks and shoot the breeze for a little while. Hope to see you all there!:smoke:


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

really wish I could be there Max but I'll be back home in OKC by then. take a few puffs for me.


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Finally! Alright guys sign up!! This should be good!


----------



## carpenter (Feb 20, 2011)

Well shoot, I am pretty sure I have something going that day. If that falls through I will for sure be there. Otherwise if you guys have so much fun you want to do another say in the Grand Rapids or Lansing area I will clear my schedule for that


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

carpenter said:


> Well shoot, I am pretty sure I have something going that day. If that falls through I will for sure be there. Otherwise if you guys have so much fun you want to do another say in the Grand Rapids or Lansing area I will clear my schedule for that


Lansing might be a possibility.....GR is 2 or 3 hrs from my house


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Lansing might be closer to me too...


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

well if it is in lansing before the 15th I might be able to join in but that's a little short notice.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Damn... Now I wish I was back home.

although we've had some really good participation in the few we've had out here!!


----------



## ranger_bob69 (Jul 8, 2011)

I might be in the area that weekend, if i am i'll be sure to stop by. Who can pass up a herf?


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Where is Abe? Isn't he in Detroit??


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

Mackinac I could be game... Unfortunately being 2 hrs North of Green Bay WI anywhere for me is a haul. Someday, Someday, I will probably make it to one. :tu


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

I Love Makinac!!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

djangos said:


> Where is Abe? Isn't he in Detroit??


He is in the Detroit. He's my brother in law and he's coming.


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

max gas said:


> He is in the Detroit. He's my brother in law and he's coming.


HaHa! I didn't know that! I was laughing so loud here that people were looking at me!!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

djangos said:


> HaHa! I didn't know that! I was laughing so loud here that people were looking at me!!


He's the one I credit for initially pushing me down the hill and into this hobby


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

max gas said:


> He's the one I credit for initially pushing me down the hill and into this hobby


Hey I see that you smoked the sol cubano artisan. How was it?


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

djangos said:


> Hey I see that you smoked the sol cubano artisan. How was it?


I liked it. It was a good smoke, a little on the lighter side. Fairly even burn, great amount of smoke. Nice flavor. Lasted me about an hour 30-45. Gave me a little buzz by the time I was done. Overall a good stick, very enjoyable.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Yeah, I'll definitely be coming!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

fivespdcat said:


> Yeah, I'll definitely be coming!


AWESOME!! I am excited now!! My first NON virtual herf!!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

djangos said:


> AWESOME!! I am excited now!! My first NON virtual herf!!


First here as well. Looking forward to it.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Same here, should be a good time, nothing like smoking cigars and hanging with friends! Now if only we had some football on then it would be perfect!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

fivespdcat said:


> Same here, should be a good time, nothing like smoking cigars and hanging with friends! Now if only we had some football on then it would be perfect!


Haha! Well said! A Michigan game would have cinched the deal!!


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Yeah a Michigan game with someone other than Rodriguez coaching would definitely do the trick. I'm pretty excited for the upcoming season!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

fivespdcat said:


> Yeah a Michigan game with someone other than Rodriguez coaching would definitely do the trick. I'm pretty excited for the upcoming season!


As am I. Can't wait for September so the season will start


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

fivespdcat said:


> Yeah a Michigan game with someone other than Rodriguez coaching would definitely do the trick. I'm pretty excited for the upcoming season!


NO kidding!! May be this year what with the Ohio State misfortunes....we may have a good chance..... How long has it been since we won a OSU game? 6-7 years??


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

djangos said:


> NO kidding!! May be this year what with the Ohio State misfortunes....we may have a good chance..... How long has it been since we won a OSU game? 6-7 years??


Last win was 2003. I just hope we end the losing streaks to MSU & OSU


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

2791 days and counting, probably the same amount since they've been clean:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

ound:



fivespdcat said:


> 2791 days and counting, probably the same amount since they've been clean:
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

:juggle:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Looking forward to tomorrow fellas. Can't wait!


----------



## carpenter (Feb 20, 2011)

Have fun guys, wish I could be there.

Make sure you talk about a herf in lansing in the near future :thumb:


----------



## carpenter (Feb 20, 2011)

Pictures?????


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

carpenter said:


> Pictures?????


Unfortunately we didn't take any Justin.


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Darn it. I can not believe I did not see this thread until today.

Next time, next time I will be there.

Best regards, tony


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

aea6574 said:


> Darn it. I can not believe I did not see this thread until today.
> 
> Next time, next time I will be there.
> 
> Best regards, tony


That's too bad Tony. I'll Hit you with a PM next time we set something up. Maybe we'll try to do something monthly or go somewhere to watch a football game once the season starts


----------



## Delsana (Sep 14, 2009)

I only know of the La Casa in Detroit... but I also just learned of this today, still an inexperienced young adult like me probably wouldn't be the best joiner.


----------

